# I got a mauser



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I just picked up a model 98 sporterized Mauser but the previous owner had inherited it and didn't know what cartridge it took. I think they were mostly 8 mm. Anyone know how I can determine what size shell this shoots?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Measure the bore with a micrometer.
The caliber SHOULD be stamped on the barrel too.
The most ACCURATE way to determine what cartridge it uses is a "chamber cast"

http://www.google.com/webhp?complet....,cf.osb&fp=ba916eaf359894aa&biw=1016&bih=522

There were LOTS of variations of the Mausers, and it could be one of many different rounds


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

"The most ACCURATE way to determine what cartridge it uses is a "chamber cast""

safe way when history of firearm is unknow,,,,rechambered?,rebarreled?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

dirtman,

If it was my gun, and the barrel was not marked, I would take it to a gunsmith to determine what cartridge it was chambered for. Then I would have him stamp the barrel.

Several cartridges will "fit" in the chamber of an 8mm mauser. Being safe is worth the charge for this service.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

A gunsmith can make a chamber cast in a few minutes. Not only were plenty of those Mausers rechambered or rebarreled, it was quite common a few decades ago to rebore the original barrel to a bigger caliber.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I've done a "quicky" chamber cast with plain candle wax. Not for making precise measurements, but good enough to determine what cartridge you have.

Shove a cotton plug an inch or so in the barrel down from the chamber. Pour in some hot liquid candle wax and prop the gun muzzle down till it solidifies. You can then shove the cast out with a cleaning rod. You can use a plain vernier caliper to measure both the chamber and bore dimensions.

You can then compare the numbers with diagrams of cartridges on-line to see what you have.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the Info. I guess I will take it to a gunsmith to be safe. Probably cheaper than buying a vernier caliper anyhow. This is a nice gun, well cared for and scoped and I got it pretty cheap as the owner didn't think an old german gun could be worth much.


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

I've got one in .308 my dad and I built. There's one in 243 at the parents house. One on the way in 8mm. Personally seen small ring mausers in everything from 222 up through large ring pushing a 458 SOCOM. Talk about a mix of old and new.
Very versatile action, inexpensive, dependable, and if done right highly accurate.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Probably cheaper than buying a vernier caliper anyhow


They aren't that expensive as long as you're not doing precision machine work.

You can get decent ones starting around $20 

Here's just one example:

http://www.priceinsanity.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25416


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Post a picture of it. Odds are it is indeed an 8x57, the standard German military cartridge. The 8x57 is a great round and the rifle should make a good hunting rifle if headspace, bore, and fire controls are in spec. TTT


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Most likely an 8x57...but...at one time, gunsmiths made a pretty good living rechambering those 8mm Mausers to 8mm/06, as 30-06 cases were a lot cheaper and easier to find.

Best thing to do is what others have suggested and do a chamber cast.

Either way, it's a great action and some of those old rifles are very fine shooters.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a large ring KAR98 marked Effort 1915 & re-stamped 1920. My Pappy sporterized the wood but the bolt is straight and the original sights. 

Dad was gonna re-stock it and drill/tap for a scope if my sister had expressed an interest in hunting. His coworker at the time did that part time. 

I know it is 8 X 57.

It was the first deer rifle I carried 'bout 1966. 

It still shoots nice!


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I may have had about 10 Mausers in my gun totting career, from ratty spanish 7 x 57's to high class FN's and all were worthy of the term RIFLE in the best sense.

You can always run a fired 8 X 57 into the chamerber as well as a fired .30/'06 case and get an idea whether they fit snugly. You can also "slug" the bore yourself to figure bore size and then define whether it is a .318 or .323 bore.

The external markings won't tell you whether it's been re-chambered or re-barreled, but the barrel "MAY" look different if it was. That would be determined by a competent gunsmith. 

I think you've done fine, as I would pick up any Mauser I could at a reasonable price. So many Mfr's describe Mauser - Like features in THEIR gun, that long ago I decided to by-pass all that and get the real thing.

Good Luck



dirtman said:


> I just picked up a model 98 sporterized Mauser but the previous owner had inherited it and didn't know what cartridge it took. I think they were mostly 8 mm. Anyone know how I can determine what size shell this shoots?


----------

